# TBT Beach Party Sandcastle Creation Contest



## Kaiaa (Jul 17, 2014)

A special thank you to Jeremy for the banners!​
A day at the beach isn't complete without sandcastles! This is where your creative ideas come in! Be it clay, sand, sticks, noodles, rice, paper, legos, blocks, pipe cleaners, foam, cardboard, etc....we want to see your sandcastles! Contest dates begin on *August 5th *and end on *August 10th 9PM Central* so take your time! _*Please read and follow the directions below*_ to make this a smooth ride  

~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~

*Directions:*

Create a sandcastle out of the daily objects you find around your home (Drawings won't work, sorry!)
Take a picture and submit your sandcastle to the thread
One entry per person
Be creative, and above all have fun!
*Prizes*
*1st: *Five TBT Stickers (Leaf/Retro TBT stickers), Gold Trophy Collectible, 400 TBT Bells
*2nd: *Five TBT Stickers (Leaf/Retro TBT stickers), Silver Trophy Collectible, 250 TBT Bells
*3rd: *Five TBT Stickers (Leaf/Retro TBT stickers), Bronze Trophy Collectible, 150 TBT Bells


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

Will this do?


----------



## Beardo (Aug 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Will this do?



Thats so cool! I'll start mine when I get home from camp.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Thats so cool! I'll start mine when I get home from camp.



Haha thanks! 
I was trying to make a tower like a stack of cards but it kept 
falling over and ******* me off so I went with this instead xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh Jesus, I'm still undecided about my materials!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Will this do?



Haha yes! That's very unique


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Will this do?



This is really cool. Kinda sets the bar.
Loving the Pokemon symmetry too


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ooh, I may do mine out of stuffed animals.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

ermigosh ; - ; can't decide what to do~


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

My entry ^_^
I tried using some makeup products I could lying around. I like how it came out. Took me an hour to find these things in my house.



Spoiler: boop


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: My "Sand Castle".






Made in 2 minutes with no time or effort. I even 'painted' (If you count painting as using a straw to smudge around yellow paint.) it yellow! Great quality photo I took while eating Chips Ahoy! cereal and watching FlapJack at 8:00 AM. 
*Quality Entry.*

actually it was made in 10 minutes because i sat on the couch for 8 of those minutes.


----------



## Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Here my "Castle babies" 


Spoiler










Yes, my babies are ready to enjoy the day at the beach ​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Witch said:


> Here my "Castle babies"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's cute! I like how you added a lot beach themed ones.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 5, 2014)

I know what I am gonna do! I will edit it in this post when I finish it and take a picture of it! Ahh! This is exciting! 

Edit: on page 8!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Reserved for my "sandcastle" which will look like an absolute joke.

Edit:


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds fun! I can't think of something cool to use for the castle yet, but I'm going to enter.


----------



## rachelelizabethdare (Aug 5, 2014)

originally i tried stacking my cat on to my other cat but they didnt like it so this is titled "basic *****es" thanks bye god bless


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

I was born for this day.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Horus said:


> I was born for this day.



Oh my ****ing god. Horus, how.


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Oh my ****ing god. Horus, how.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Horus said:


>



No.

This reminds me that I should really eat breakfast.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 5, 2014)

I have 30 cans of cashews, f**k you Horus.


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> I have 30 cans of cashews, f**k you Horus.



Peanuts are the superior nut for sandcastle building mate.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

So, your family tolerates your need to buy 10+ jars of peanuts, Horus?


----------



## Alice (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> So, your family tolerates your need to buy 10+ jars of peanuts, Horus?



My family tolerates that I buy like 40 bottles of orange juice a month.


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> So, your family tolerates your need to buy 10+ jars of peanuts, Horus?



 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Affirmative.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler






Fort Fizz- named after the fizzy drinks bottles it was made from


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Alice said:


> My family tolerates that I buy like 40 bottles of orange juice a month.



Jesus. 40 bottles?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Affirmative.


( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
Okay, then.


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> Okay, then.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ͜ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: I wish I had Moon Sand


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

updated picc


Spoiler











[top]

Middle - Emperor Totoro (Minions on side, Bones, Ichigo Minions under, Undead penguin minion (Flip) )
Left - King Rarstyak of Webkinz
Right - Queen Woofy of Webkinz

[middle]

Middle - Flowers
Left - Paul the polar bear and bunny minion (unnamed)
Right - Christina the penguin and her seal minion (unnamed)

[bottom]

Middle - Water defense squad (3 frogs, and hippo)
Left - Tiger
Right - Cat (unnamed)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 5, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Will upload better pic later, had to take this with the 3ds <o<
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like your penguin.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> I like your penguin.



Aw thanks :D I forgot to add the undead penguin minion totoro's on though


----------



## Venn (Aug 5, 2014)

Will it count if I so shells? I have a collection (and I'm nowhere near a beach).


----------



## Zura (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: A kingdom fit for a hobo!






I hope this will do


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> Will it count if I so shells? I have a collection (and I'm nowhere near a beach).


As long as you arrange something into a spiffy castle it doesn't matter what you use!   I'm looking forward to your entry!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler



"sandcastle" of hats with a little flag on top you might realize


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit, I was planning to use my baseball caps before. I even got out my old Hannah Montana one I stole from my cousins.
That looks hella rad.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2014)

im gonna flip my car


----------



## Songbird (Aug 5, 2014)

Lol, I could probably do this with laptops.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 5, 2014)

I tried to keep a theme going... "Poor weeboo Kiwi chick" but my kitten, Bulgogi, kept trying to help me. Finally I just took a picture of him guarding the sheep or whatever.

I dunno what this is anymore. 





​


----------



## Pearls (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope this is ok :3


Spoiler: My Entryy






It's made entirely out of Harry Potter items like books, DVDs and all my other random merchandise. I call it my... um... Sand-Hogwarts-Castle. Sorry for the terrible quality picture by the way.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 5, 2014)

Mg these are amazing. Expect something from me very soon...


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm loving these entries, keep it up!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I tried to keep a theme going... "Poor weeboo Kiwi chick" but my kitten, Bulgogi, kept trying to help me. Finally I just took a picture of him guarding the sheep or whatever.
> 
> I dunno what this is anymore.
> 
> ...



THOSE SHEEP ARE SO CUTE OMG

where did you get them I want one lol


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I tried to keep a theme going... "Poor weeboo Kiwi chick" but my kitten, Bulgogi, kept trying to help me. Finally I just took a picture of him guarding the sheep or whatever.
> 
> I dunno what this is anymore.
> 
> ...



Your kitten is very cute! I like the name, "Poor Weeboo Kiwi Chick" haha. I like this one, very adorable.


----------



## Lock (Aug 5, 2014)

I call this the fast food marketing castle.


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> I call this the fast food marketing castle.



Oh my god


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 5, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> I call this the fast food marketing castle.


OH MY GOD
perfect


----------



## Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> I call this the fast food marketing castle.



Amazing! I really liked your castle!


----------



## Zura (Aug 5, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I tried to keep a theme going... "Poor weeboo Kiwi chick" but my kitten, Bulgogi, kept trying to help me. Finally I just took a picture of him guarding the sheep or whatever.
> 
> I dunno what this is anymore.
> 
> ...


Aww I should of put my cat in my box castle


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 5, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> THOSE SHEEP ARE SO CUTE OMG
> 
> where did you get them I want one lol




a little shop in Auckland had them. I bought the whole stock XDDD​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> a little shop in Auckland had them. I bought the whole stock XDDD​



Typical Cal, always buying out the cute things.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

; 3 ;


----------



## Lock (Aug 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> ; 3 ;



I like this one.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 5, 2014)

blurry photo sorry


Spoiler






the brown thing is a coconut with a face if u didnt know


----------



## PurplPanda (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: Purpl's castle






This is my castle, made with stuffed animals. They are mainly pandas, but I have two Eeyores, one Mickey Mouse, one Yeti(from Expedition Everest in Disney), a dog pillow pet, my dinosaur hat, and of course a purple panda as the crown jewel. I'm actually really proud about how it turned out.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## radical6 (Aug 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Here's mine



did anyone look at you while you built that


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Will this do?


what's the point in trying now? lmao, looks great!



Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why isn't the saints cap on top? </3


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Here's mine



Are you.... Shopping?!?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Here's mine



Haha!
Did you just leave it in the aisle? :O
Also what supermarket let you do that? xD


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2014)

I work at Target. I went on break, went to automotive where nobody shops and put it back when I was done


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 5, 2014)

My Funko Pop! Castle


----------



## epona (Aug 5, 2014)

ok this is Fort Annie (we have a terrifyingly badly drawn triforce as our sigil)
as u can see Fort Annie has a fearsome and vicious monster that lives in the moat, protecting the castle from posssible enemies (the ship u can see going under the bridge is not an enemy it is lady annie, the heir to Fort Annie, returning from a triumphant victory in a war between the sandcastles

thank


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> My Funko Pop! Castle
> 
> View attachment 60242



I love it!
Ive only got one pop figure though..


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 5, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> My Funko Pop! Castle
> 
> View attachment 60242



Did Stan Lee sign that box? That's awesome! 
Oh, and I love the Toothless and Fiona ones!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

epona said:


> ok this is Fort Annie (we have a terrifyingly badly drawn triforce as our sigil)
> as u can see Fort Annie has a fearsome and vicious monster that lives in the moat, protecting the castle from posssible enemies (the ship u can see going under the bridge is not an enemy it is lady annie, the heir to Fort Annie, returning from a triumphant victory in a war between the sandcastles
> 
> thank



You need to win!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 5, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> Did Stan Lee sign that box? That's awesome!



Yes he did.  It's also authenticated although I'd never part with it.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 5, 2014)

*The Moshi Castle*

So, I decided to use my collection of Moshlings to create my castle, this is the end result:




Spoiler: a load of text saying stuff about it



So, I used all of my Moshlings on this and there is a noodle-y one on top to prove how much of a good noodle I am. Then I realised it didn't look much like a castle, so I had some towers with the cow and camera and such on (ok they aren't _towers_ but soup cans and marmalade jars) and then it looked plain on top so I put some random things nearby on it (oasis squash, a random lego thing, a random. Mickey Mouse thing, a lego head pencil sharpener , the noodle and a frying pan eraser)

Yeah, that's it. Not much text, sorry for the disappointment.

*THE END​*


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

i'm the hostess with the mostess



Spoiler: prepare yourselves


----------



## Imitation (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i'm the hostess with the mostess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gimme yo castle


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Gimme yo castle



as you can plainly see, there is no for sale sign


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> My Funko Pop! Castle
> 
> View attachment 60242



Winner rite hurr


----------



## PurplPanda (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i'm the hostess with the mostess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There go m y tricking hopes and dreams of winning


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i'm the hostess with the mostess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one!


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2014)

I HAVE ARRIVED. BEHOLD, BUBBA'S PLACE.



Spoiler:  Multiple Pictures



*THE GLORY*​





*WATCHFUL GUARDIAN*​





*STRAIGHT BALLIN'*​





*WHY WE FIGHT*​


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is mine! It includes art equipment, food, music, video games, my figurines, fandoms I am part of and books! My life in a castle .



- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta flip that when I get the chance.


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: My daughter loves Elmo... Soooo, with that being said - Here is the Elmo/Solo Cup "Sand" Castle!!










Yeaah... So there it is xD My daughter goes for a nap and I play with her Elmo collection? xD Yep.. That is pretty much what I just did! Notice the blocks spelling ZAI also ^_^


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 5, 2014)

Brad said:


> I HAVE ARRIVED. BEHOLD, BUBBA'S PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ded. just ded.

--

omg annie & that mlp castle. {brads too holy ****} nice castles everyone!!


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

So here's my Castle. It's made from Rubik's Cubes lol.

I was hoping to do something better but I just don't have any cool ideas lol.


----------



## Lock (Aug 5, 2014)

spamurai said:


> So here's my Castle. It's made from Rubik's Cubes lol.
> 
> I was hoping to do something better but I just don't have any cool ideas lol.


 Did you finish all of those cubes?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Did you finish all of those cubes?



+1 for spamurai


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 5, 2014)

It took my 45 minutes to create only because it kept falling on me. Its beach-ish themed.


Spoiler: My Fabulous Castle


----------



## Venn (Aug 5, 2014)

The Castle of Stories!
Made with Adventurous Stories and Protected by Guards!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 5, 2014)

Our "Sand Castle" Made by my daughters and I.
It has a little bit of things we all like. 
Manga, Paint, Ponies, Littlest Pets, Paper Children, Webkinz, Pandas, Lalaloopsies, Nail Polish  Oops there are some Nendoroids in there as well. 


Spoiler: OUR CASTLE


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

well folks i did it
i dont have too much merch but this is how i wanted to do it
i call mine _"obsessions"_


Spoiler: god bless WIR and frozen












Credits to MisterEnigma for drawing the picture on the top tshirt and buying me a few of these things!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Our "Sand Castle" Made by my daughters and I.
> It has a little bit of things we all like.
> Manga, Paint, Ponies, Littlest Pets, Paper Children, Panda, Lalaloopsy's, Nail Polish
> 
> ...



That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

I made mine out of stuff in my living room .... if you look close you can see my IPad in its leather book case, my ACNL Guide "bible" and game cartridge ... and weiner dogs who are the inspiration for my town's name (TubeTown) and a lighthouse ornament that I love because it is like the one  on ACNL.
... OK ... here is the pic!  Don't Laugh!! (well, OK, go ahead and laugh!)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> well folks i did it
> i dont have too much merch but this is how i wanted to do it
> i call mine _"obsessions"_
> 
> ...



yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

also most of these are 2fab4me
keep em coming! theyre all super lovely


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

If you're under 18 (or the legal age to drink in your country), then in the words of wise admin *Jeremy*, _"the tots can look at alcohol they just can?t drink it."_ 







The Booze Tree credits:


commissioned by *SuperPenguin*: 


Spoiler: Evidence



[20:36:44] *<Superpenguin>*	 Tina are you making a sand castle
[20:36:51] *<%Tinaa>*	 should i make one?
[20:36:55] *<Superpenguin>*	 yes
[20:36:58] *<%Tinaa>*	 ok
[20:43:09] *<%Tinaa>*	 what am i making one out of guys?
[20:43:16] *<Superpenguin>*	 wine bottles





named by *oath2order*.


Spoiler: Evidence


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> ; 3 ;


This is hilarious!! Love it!!


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> spamurai said:
> 
> 
> > So here's my Castle. It's made from Rubik's Cubes lol.
> ...


Yes I did  I can solve them all ^^



Stepheroo said:


> +1 for spamurai



\(^_^)/


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> well folks i did it
> i dont have too much merch but this is how i wanted to do it
> i call mine _"obsessions"_
> 
> ...



I think that u like WiR.


----------



## epona (Aug 5, 2014)

Tina said:


> If you're under 18 (or the legal age to drink in your country), then in the words of wise admin *Jeremy*, _"the tots can look at alcohol they just can’t drink it."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so if Fort Annie ever falls (it wont because it is impregnable but just in case) im moving to the booze tree


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 5, 2014)

Tina said:


> If you're under 18 (or the legal age to drink in your country), then in the words of wise admin *Jeremy*, _"the tots can look at alcohol they just can’t drink it."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coca cola is alcohol, OMG I'M ALCOHOLIC DDD:


----------



## quartztho (Aug 5, 2014)

^All my favourite books, Allegiant ;-;

I did mine on everything I love  The wii, animal crossing, Harry Potter, books (it's City of Bones ) Sherlock( in the castle xD), pens for drawing, my DS, Mario, Doctor who and my Dragon 
(I edited it as the background was old photos of me xD)


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

I call this the oreo castle lol i tried


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> ^All my favourite books, Allegiant ;-;
> 
> I did mine on everything I love  The wii, animal crossing, Harry Potter, books (it's City of Bones ) Sherlock( in the castle xD), pens for drawing, my DS, Mario, Doctor who and my Dragon
> (I edited it as the background was old photos of me xD)



omg i love my bearded dragon but i wasn't about to have him crawling all over my twinkie castle

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> If you're under 18 (or the legal age to drink in your country), then in the words of wise admin *Jeremy*, _"the tots can look at alcohol they just can’t drink it."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll stay under the hostess influence for now because underage hmmm


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

tina thats beautiful, brings a tear to my eye

_/snags a cola from the bottom_


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: the lays chillax crib












my mom got pissed off bc she needed to use the coffee maker so I got in trouble for this lol

and yea those are party cups, u know where the turntest sandcastle parties r goin down

oatmeal in the back as a shout out to all the old ladies out there

bread crumbs in containers in the front bc mum wouldnt let me spread them on the counter as sand, the crumbs were just too wild and needed to be contained yk

& the 7up king with his yellow crown in the middle B)

it was fun 2 put2gether


----------



## twinklestar (Aug 5, 2014)

~*the smartest person in the world*~ (pun)




I tried to shape them like a person


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 5, 2014)

Tina said:


> If you're under 18 (or the legal age to drink in your country), then in the words of wise admin *Jeremy*, _"the tots can look at alcohol they just can?t drink it."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.... This is amazing! I could really go for one of those Corona's right about now *drools*


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 5, 2014)

This is because I like bad puns, a Castle castle!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> This is because I like bad puns, a Castle castle!
> 
> View attachment 60283



IM LAUGHING SO HARD THIS SHOULDNT BE SO FUNNY TO ME GDI


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> well folks i did it
> i dont have too much merch but this is how i wanted to do it
> i call mine _"obsessions"_
> 
> ...



nerd castle


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> This is because I like bad puns, a Castle castle!
> 
> View attachment 60283



OH MY GOD WHY R WE EVEN STILL HAVING THE CONTEST SINCE THIS WAS ALREADY ENTERED OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

Finishing up my castle right now.

Before, I _thought_ I was a weeaboo.



Spoiler: now I know I'm a weeaboo









Just some of the anime stuff left over ; o ;


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> This is because I like bad puns, a Castle castle!
> 
> View attachment 60283


I love bad puns too! And the heat is summer beach heat, right? lol


----------



## Darkbrussel (Aug 5, 2014)

90% of this castle is build of my Wii games xD and Mario Chess 


Spoiler: Nintendo Castle and others


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 5, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> This is because I like bad puns, a Castle castle!
> 
> View attachment 60283



THAT BOOKS ARE REAL? OMG I HAVE TO BUY THEM


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's the link to my Castle  aka the weeaboo fort



Spoiler:  all 16 images ; o ;




































































yay for low-quality images (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧

remember when we all thought rin was going to be a pimp? /kicked  and haru was a tsundere


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Here's the link to my Castle  aka the weeaboo fort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/stares at ur free! print in an attempt to steal it telepathically


----------



## Naiad (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /stares at ur free! print in an attempt to steal it telepathically



Ahhh ; 0 ; I forgot I had that until today. My sister went to the same high school as Amaiyu (Caramellon) x^x I got 'The Race is On' card from AX 2013. (Crunchyroll had a day where professional cosplayers ran around as Free! characters *o*)


----------



## Beary (Aug 5, 2014)

Pugs rule supreme


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 5, 2014)

Tina said:


> If you're under 18 (or the legal age to drink in your country), then in the words of wise admin *Jeremy*, _"the tots can look at alcohol they just can’t drink it."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10



Swiftstream said:


> ; 3 ;


Beautiful.



C a l l a w a y said:


> I tried to keep a theme going... "Poor weeboo Kiwi chick" but my kitten, Bulgogi, kept trying to help me. Finally I just took a picture of him guarding the sheep or whatever.
> 
> I dunno what this is anymore.
> 
> ...


Haha I love it.



Stepheroo said:


> i'm the hostess with the mostess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me giggle.



Horus said:


> I was born for this day.


ROFL 10/10 also.


----------



## MaleficStar (Aug 5, 2014)

My castle of nostalgicness! 



Spoiler:  Castle of Nostalgicness











--------------------
 The image is so small and its upside down . My apologies


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis (Aug 5, 2014)

Lisztomania!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 5, 2014)

So I told my friend about this and we had a few silly ideas just from things we had to hand. But then we went out and found ourselves in a room with a lot of chairs and done this instead.  

It was big enough to crawl under, with a slight risk of chairalanche if you hit the chair arms in the middle.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

I used to play pokemon competitively and I amassed a LOT of pokemon cards. So, I decided to make a castle out of my cards. Here it is.




It's not like a sandcastle, but let's give it a go.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 60355
> 
> So I told my friend about this and we had a few silly ideas just from things we had to hand. But then we went out and found ourselves in a room with a lot of chairs and done this instead.
> 
> It was big enough to crawl under, with a slight risk of chairalanche if you hit the chair arms in the middle.



Now I really want to build a fort and have books and my video games, with some hot chocolate.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 6, 2014)

No one replies tomine  (jk)

Tina, can I have some of the lemonade please? Thanks.


----------



## Murray (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been really busy but I thought I may as well chill out and build a castle lol



Spoiler: i tried


----------



## Witch (Aug 6, 2014)

Murray said:


> I've been really busy but I thought I may as well chill out and build a castle lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i tried



Go! This instead of a castle looks like a palace! I like it


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay, this was fun! I made a castle out of all the pokemon things that I have. Thanks to my little brother who helped me sort out out all my pokemon cards.
Here are some pics, I hope you guys like it 



Spoiler: pokemon castle



*Behold pokemon castle in all its glory!*


A moat filled with dangerous water and ice type pokemon to protect the stronghold.


Atop the tower reside fearsome legendary pokemon (and Shinx ) who serve as guardians to the kingdom.



And a tiny lil Isabelle serves as secretary and doordog, opening the gates to whoever is granted access. 




Spoiler: extra



This is the stuff that I wanted to include but couldn't fit.







Loving them all so far! I'm especially a fan of Callaway's cat castle, TykiButterfree's Castle castle,  and 'The Booze Tree'.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 6, 2014)

I disliked my previous entry as soon as I'd posted it, so I came up with a better idea. It took me 3 days to get all of the materials (ugh, I'm so sick of drinking iced tea) for it, and several attempts to actually get it to float. It looks like a bit of a mess, but I'm pretty proud of it. 



Spoiler: Yuitopia version 2.0 - The Floating Castle/Tower thing







I took a couple if land photos too, just incase it's difficult to see.







Made 100℅ out of recycled materials. The photos aren't great with me chasing it round the pool to try and get a good photo, but it's recognizable.


----------



## mayordan (Aug 6, 2014)

def building one of these !!! 
faves thus far tho :


Spoiler:  horus'






Horus said:


>








Spoiler:  swiftstream's






Swiftstream said:


> ; 3 ;








Spoiler:  stepheroo's






Stepheroo said:


> i'm the hostess with the mostess
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gr8 job everyone  
B)​


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Murray said:


> I've been really busy but I thought I may as well chill out and build a castle lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i tried



omfg it looks like the city Lilo builds for Stitch to destroy


----------



## mayordan (Aug 6, 2014)

*i tried ok p_p*

dweeb central 

holla holla​


----------



## Toot (Aug 6, 2014)

mayordan said:


> dweeb central
> View attachment 60464
> holla holla​



This is the best imo. Great job lol.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 6, 2014)

mayordan said:


> dweeb central
> View attachment 60464
> holla holla​



Nice lava lamps! I've always wanted one.


----------



## mayordan (Aug 6, 2014)

GodToot said:


> This is the best imo. Great job lol.



thank you very much !!! o v o​


Yui Z said:


> Nice lava lamps! I've always wanted one.



ty !!  mine dont really work too well pff​


----------



## Gir (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't really know what to make mine out of, it's mostly dvds, cds, games and toys. But also a water bottle, and some boxes of pocky in that back that you can't see for structural support. It was something fun to do while I couldn't sleep last night. And I loved seeing everyone else's 



Spoiler: Huzzah







Edit: also pic is of poor quality cuz I had to use my 3ds


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoiler



  



Castle Marvel is constructed out of limited edition Marvel movie collectibles such as buckets, cups, and charms/key chains as well as Marvel DVDs and Blurays (I don't care who owns the movie rights to X-Men or Spidey -- they're still Marvel characters). The perimeter is made up of the collection of the Marvel Civil War graphic novels with an X-Men: The Animated Series grand staircase, and an X-Men guard tower to the east. On the lower levels of the castle, we see Spider-Man and Captain America. Just above them, we find Wolverine on guard on the same floor as the Guardians of the Galaxy, armed with Captain American's shield of vibranium and Mjolnir, the legendary hammer of Thor, which has been temporarily discarded. On the very top floor of the castle, we find the leader of the Avengers, Iron Man keeping watch over his kingdom.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay I did my best, and even made a photobucket for this!


Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Back













Spoiler: Left













Spoiler: Right











Edit: Can someone tell me what I did wrong?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Wait, the staff votes on these, right?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Wait, the staff votes on these, right?



We'll pick our top X (x being a number depending on how many entries we get) and then the members will vote on those.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> We'll pick our top X (x being a number depending on how many entries we get) and then the members will vote on those.



Ah okay. Either way was fine, I just wanted to know for sure, because if we can vote, I wanna start having favorites in mind already to make it easier. <3 Thanks so much for replying.


----------



## mayordan (Aug 6, 2014)

try using tinypic


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 6, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG yes. I love marvel. In my book your castle gets first prize. Just simply amazing.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 6, 2014)

Huehue in true Lauren fashion.


----------



## epona (Aug 6, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Huehue in true Lauren fashion.



canned guinness... shame on you

best castle though


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i'm the hostess with the mostess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



update, more of my castle got eaten today. my kingdom shall one day fall. and i'm the reason. hang *cry*


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoiler: prepare your self



Here's my entry!


















At the top is {In this order.}
Zipper T. bunny Katrina, Gulliver, Redd, Pate, and Jingle!
It's made all of Webkinz! All 73 :,) warms my heart.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoiler: Fort Games-a-lot


















Hopefully it shows up....
Fort Games-a-lot, Made with DS, 3DS, PS2, Xbox 360, and GameCube games. Also made with some VHS boxes and DVD boxes. It also is made of wood, a small "fake" jewel, a shoe box, some books, and many popsicle sticks. The guards consists of a Halo marine and a "Blood Angel" from some board game that i forgot the name of. Fort Games-a-lot also includes a parking lot and a plane for bringing goods from far off lands.


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: prepare your self
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So.
Many.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoiler: My entry!



I put my best effort into this and I think it looks great. I'm proud of myself, well here it is!






Its a plush sandcastle!  It has a lot of plushies, most are Pokemon and some are Mario.

Toadette is at the top in the middle of the plush sandcastle because shes my fave!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2014)

My Castle:


Spoiler










Need to get through it to get to Plushie Mountain.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> My Castle:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I see you with that Olaf fan. Got one at Disney World. #olafsummervacation


----------



## Cress (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's mine. It took about an hour. (It kept falling over.)
*


Spoiler: My Entry!



The Castle!

The Left Tower!

The Right Tower!

The Middle Area!

Back of the Right Tower!

Back of the Left Tower!

Back of the Middle Area!



*There were 7 Full art Pok?mon cards, 8 normal Pok?mon cards, 4 Gamecube games, 4 Wii games, 16 3DS games, my Wii, my Wii U, my DS, my 3DS, my GBA SP, my Hyrule Historia book, and my blue and gold Wii remotes. A lot of stuff!​


----------



## Reese (Aug 6, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Most of my ideas were either taken, or I didn't pack enough of the item to make a castle out of it. I tried to make it as creative as I could, but I think it turned out more like a doll's house than a castle, oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, I was going to do something like this with one of my shelves. Got probably 3/4 of the way done before I burned out and had a sudden moment of "oh god what am I doing I am an adult ffs" and dismantled it lmaooo. Yours looks better than mine would've been anyway.

I may attempt something else later but I'm intimidated by everyone else's creativity so far!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I see you with that Olaf fan. Got one at Disney World. #olafsummervacation



Yeeeep @-@ Was in Florida for a Health Conference and got to stop by Disney each evening (yay for annual passes). Looking forward to going again in October.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

i love all of these so much

also lucky's webkinz one made me happy, i ****in love webkinz


----------



## Lassy (Aug 6, 2014)

I am at my grandmas' house now so I don't have my usual stuff around. But. I always use FACE PRODUCTS every day!

And since I did some acne products shopping yesterday... 
Here ya go with some other shower products I found ?3?






We can so sense I am a teenager xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and there were more products but I didn't want to wet the floor >_<


----------



## Mario. (Aug 7, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Spoiler: My entry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pikachu towel


----------



## Locket (Aug 7, 2014)

Building my "sand castle" at the moment.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 7, 2014)

I still can't think what to make mine out of lol.


----------



## Witch (Aug 7, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here's mine. It took about an hour. (It kept falling over.)
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Wuau! I love your collection


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 7, 2014)

Reese said:


> Oh my gosh, I was going to do something like this with one of my shelves. Got probably 3/4 of the way done before I burned out and had a sudden moment of "oh god what am I doing I am an adult ffs" and dismantled it lmaooo. Yours looks better than mine would've been anyway.
> 
> I may attempt something else later but I'm intimidated by everyone else's creativity so far!



Bring back your inner child!! I was also making mine late at night, so I completely forgot about the whole building thing. To be honest, I just wanted an excuse to make a moat out of towels.

All the good ideas I could come up with were taken anyway. =P


----------



## cIementine (Aug 7, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I see you with that Olaf fan. Got one at Disney World. #olafsummervacation



*Not forgetting the Be Our Guest cups that Isabelle and mini Jen are sitting in *


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 7, 2014)

invadesquee said:


> I didn't really know what to make mine out of, it's mostly dvds, cds, games and toys. But also a water bottle, and some boxes of pocky in that back that you can't see for structural support. It was something fun to do while I couldn't sleep last night. And I loved seeing everyone else's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this one because Sailor Moon. Also because I love what you did with the shields and castle name. Cute plushies, by the way.


----------



## Kildor (Aug 7, 2014)

The competition looks good! Might not be able to participate though.


----------



## Cress (Aug 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Wuau! I love your collection



Thank you! I just try to get collectible stuff whenever I can.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 7, 2014)

This counts, right?


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 7, 2014)

I did one!


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

*I present:*​


Spoiler: MINTIES CASTLE



This one's for Minties 































Complete with flag and decorative fountains.

(I really like LiveSavers Mints.  


and yes, that is a Cards Against Humanity box if you're wondering.


​


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> I present:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Heisenberg 
you must have very nice breath o,o


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> *I present:*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MINTIES CASTLE
> ...



i'm so done with everything that is "you" right now, like what is this

"dirty mouth? clean it up with-"
"mints"


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> *I present:*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MINTIES CASTLE
> ...



One question ... peppermint, or Wintergreen? Lol .... Love this! Too funny


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> One question ... peppermint, or Wintergreen? Lol .... Love this! Too funny



Wintergreen   Look at the color of the flag.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> *I present:*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MINTIES CASTLE
> ...



this makes my ocd so happy <3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah. lol


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Aug 7, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Our "Sand Castle" Made by my daughters and I.
> It has a little bit of things we all like.
> Manga, Paint, Ponies, Littlest Pets, Paper Children, Webkinz, Pandas, Lalaloopsies, Nail Polish  Oops there are some Nendoroids in there as well.
> 
> ...



WINIWNIWNIWNINWINWINWINWINIWNWIN that snow miku nendoroid in the middle is very rare(If it's the rare thing) xD

I wanted to make my castle full of nendoroids but they haven't come in the mail yet xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Webkinz, dragons, anime, games, bleh they've all been done!... I could just stack my 3 dogs on top of each other..



I'll figure something out :3


----------



## Laurina (Aug 7, 2014)

I was pretty happy to see this contest when I was on earlier. I've worked at a craft store for almost five years so I have so much unused junk piling up in my closet. I used styrofoam, clay, toothpicks, beach shells and sand. it's been awhile since I've sat for hours and crafted, very relaxing c:


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 7, 2014)

That is the most "sandcastly" sandcastle I've seen on this thread lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> Wintergreen   Look at the color of the flag.


Aha! Missed that clue ... And wintergreen is my fave! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaurinaMN said:


> I was pretty happy to see this contest when I was on earlier. I've worked at a craft store for almost five years so I have so much unused junk piling up in my closet. I used styrofoam, clay, toothpicks, beach shells and sand. it's been awhile since I've sat for hours and crafted, very relaxing c:



Very cool! Looks like raw sugar cubes! Sweet!


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2014)

Got it! After a day...



Spoiler: Fort Penguin! (WARNING NOT MADE ENTIRELY OUT OF PENGUINS)



I still have like 50 more stuffed animals...


----------



## Mario. (Aug 8, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> I was pretty happy to see this contest when I was on earlier. I've worked at a craft store for almost five years so I have so much unused junk piling up in my closet. I used styrofoam, clay, toothpicks, beach shells and sand. it's been awhile since I've sat for hours and crafted, very relaxing c:



Wow very nice!


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2014)

turns out trying to flip ur car is pre impossible for an 18 year old so i had to go w/ plan B and make my own..
its got a welcome mat, internal heating and furniture!!!



Spoiler

















my legs look v fat in that last one i apologize they are not fat i am v thin!

i used like 200 bricks and then go bored so i just used wood and old curtains for the rest soznotsoz

o yea bricks are actually made out of sand so mine is 50% sand castle beat that ****ers


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you really make that?


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2014)

yes, 2 hours 45 minutes of physical labor


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

those candles make it sexy and inviting, jake. sweet. looks rad 

ALSO LAURINA I LOVE YOURS, I HOPE HOPPER DOESN'T CATCH ANOTHER BIKE


----------



## Kildor (Aug 8, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> I was pretty happy to see this contest when I was on earlier. I've worked at a craft store for almost five years so I have so much unused junk piling up in my closet. I used styrofoam, clay, toothpicks, beach shells and sand. it's been awhile since I've sat for hours and crafted, very relaxing c:



THAT'S AWESOME.

And Flop.. you clever boy.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 8, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 60355
> 
> So I told my friend about this and we had a few silly ideas just from things we had to hand. But then we went out and found ourselves in a room with a lot of chairs and done this instead.
> 
> It was big enough to crawl under, with a slight risk of chairalanche if you hit the chair arms in the middle.





LaurinaMN said:


> I was pretty happy to see this contest when I was on earlier. I've worked at a craft store for almost five years so I have so much unused junk piling up in my closet. I used styrofoam, clay, toothpicks, beach shells and sand. it's been awhile since I've sat for hours and crafted, very relaxing c:





Jake. said:


> turns out trying to flip ur car is pre impossible for an 18 year old so i had to go w/ plan B and make my own..
> its got a welcome mat, internal heating and furniture!!!
> 
> 
> ...



More potential winners rite hurr...


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 8, 2014)

jesus christ jake u werent kidding around LOL


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 8, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> I call this the fast food marketing castle.


Thank you just thank you


----------



## Punchy-kun (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's my sandcastle. XD This is so me. 


Spoiler: 3 images


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 8, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Now I really want to build a fort and have books and my video games, with some hot chocolate.



DO! Me and my uni flatmate lived in a fort in our living room for 4 months and I support everyones right to rule their own makeshift castle. xP
Unfortch Chair castle was in a public building and we had to dismantle it after an hour. 3:



spamurai said:


> More potential winners rite hurr...



Fanks for the support, but next to Laurinas castle with tiny Hopper and his tiny eyebrows I don't think I'm any competition whatsoever.


----------



## Klinkguin (Aug 8, 2014)

Soooooooo. I decided to make the "sandcastle" out of my ds games and cartridges lol. (I don't use the Action Replay very much anymore been as it doesn't work in my 3ds  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> Soooooooo. I decided to make the "sandcastle" out of my ds games and cartridges lol. (I don't use the Action Replay very much anymore been as it doesn't work in my 3ds  )



*reaches toward action replay*


----------



## Laurina (Aug 8, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> That is the most "sandcastly" sandcastle I've seen on this thread lol





The Pennifer said:


> Very cool! Looks like raw sugar cubes! Sweet!





Mario. said:


> Wow very nice!





Kildor said:


> THAT'S AWESOME.





spamurai said:


> More potential winners rite hurr...



Wow, thank you everyone. I really appreciate it c:



Jinglefruit said:


> Fanks for the support, but next to Laurinas castle with tiny Hopper and his tiny eyebrows I don't think I'm any competition whatsoever.



I loved your fort castle, super creative. Good luck!<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 9, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> Here's my sandcastle. XD This is so me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3 images
> ...


I love your castle haha. XD



LaurinaMN said:


> I was pretty happy to see this contest when I was on earlier. I've worked at a craft store for almost five years so I have so much unused junk piling up in my closet. I used styrofoam, clay, toothpicks, beach shells and sand. it's been awhile since I've sat for hours and crafted, very relaxing c:


Truly amazing, I love it.


----------



## fairyring (Aug 9, 2014)

apple and wish built you guys a sandcastle out of blocks :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok. I got into my sons duplos


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 9, 2014)

this toppled over 5 times while i was making it














- - - Post Merge - - -

can it even be classed as a castle LOL


----------



## Beary (Aug 9, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> this toppled over 5 times while i was making it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I APPROVE.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 9, 2014)

*Cri* You are all to good *Cri*


Spoiler: Jubbly-Cup-Cornetto :) 







DONT PLAY WITH FOOD KIDS!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 9, 2014)

This took quite a while to build, but I had so much fun while doing so.  It measured just over 5.5 feet tall at the end. @_@














Some of the textiles I used included cardboard boxes, aluminum foil, Legos, old textbooks and a vintage dictionary, Tales of Vesperia action figures, Magic cards, agility training cones, and a zombie biker gnome.  Oh, and I can't forget the uninvited guest I had while attempting to photograph my creation:


----------



## Mario. (Aug 9, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> This took quite a while to build, but I had so much fun while doing so.  It measured just over 5.5 feet tall at the end. @_@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Witch (Aug 10, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> This took quite a while to build, but I had so much fun while doing so.  It measured just over 5.5 feet tall at the end. @_@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wuau! really impressive 

The last photo I love. I see your castle has found a tenant ...


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 10, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I disliked my previous entry as soon as I'd posted it, so I came up with a better idea. It took me 3 days to get all of the materials (ugh, I'm so sick of drinking iced tea) for it, and several attempts to actually get it to float. It looks like a bit of a mess, but I'm pretty proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely remade my entry, with permission of course. I made my previous on in the middle of the night, so I wasn't a fan of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> This took quite a while to build, but I had so much fun while doing so.  It measured just over 5.5 feet tall at the end. @_@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks epic! How long did it take to build?


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 10, 2014)

Mario. said:


> OMG



I hope this is a good reaction?  Haha. 



Witch said:


> Wuau! really impressive
> 
> The last photo I love. I see your castle has found a tenant ...



Ha, thank you!  And yes, he decided to lay siege to the castle while I was taking my photos.  RIPx2, zombie gnome.



Yui Z said:


> This looks epic! How long did it take to build?



Thank you. 

It took me around 4 hours in total to build.  Good thing I didn't have any Saturday plans. XD


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 10, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> It took me around 4 hours in total to build.  Good thing I didn't have any Saturday plans. XD


After 4 hours of making that, I don't think I'd ever throw it out.

You seem very artistic. I saw your collectible entry too, which is also one (of many) of my favorites!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 10, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> After 4 hours of making that, I don't think I'd ever throw it out.
> 
> You seem very artistic. I saw your collectible entry too, which is also one (of many) of my favorites!



Haha, the recycle trucks are going to have their work cut out for them when they get to my house. 

And thank you so much for the kind words!  I don't think I'm very artistic but I suppose inspiration strikes on occasion.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

I present to you 


Spoiler: Adventure9's Castle!





















Bow down to Animal Crossing lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






All these things were just lying around my room, so  I made a castle :>
Hope y'all like it^^


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> I present to you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adventure9's Castle!
> ...



The pictures are broken, dear.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> The pictures are broken, dear.



D: Really? I can see them on my screen. Is there a way I can fix it? I sent the pics from my phone to my email, copied the image URL, and uploaded them here ;~;


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> D: Really? I can see them on my screen. Is there a way I can fix it? I sent the pics from my phone to my email, copied the image URL, and uploaded them here ;~;




Don't use the attachment feature. Just use


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Don't use the attachment feature. Just use



Ok, thank you Flop and Beary  I'll do that now, Flop~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did it work?


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> Ok, thank you Flop and Beary  I'll do that now, Flop~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did it work?



No, try right clicking on the image and click "copy image URL"  if you're taking the direct link.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> No, try right clicking on the image and click "copy image URL"  if you're taking the direct link.



I did D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess I'll upload them to imgur and copy the url from there. Thanks for the advice Flop


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> I did D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I guess I'll upload them to imgur and copy the url from there. Thanks for the advice Flop




Oh, I thought you _were_ uploading from imgur. Yeah, it's a good idea to do that first. XD


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Oh, I thought you _were_ uploading from imgur. Yeah, it's a good idea to do that first. XD



Oh yeah sorry. I was copying the URL from my Email, but it apparently didn't like that >< Can you see them now?


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> Oh yeah sorry. I was copying the URL from my Email, but it apparently didn't like that >< Can you see them now?



Yes, and it looks great!


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 10, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> I present to you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adventure9's Castle!
> ...


I love the different colours you've used. It really makes it stand out.

Oh, and cute duck thing.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Yes, and it looks great!



Thank you :3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Its not much, but showcases most of my interests and what not(+ the first stuffed anial I ever got when I was little. Sentimental Values). 

EDIT: OH GOD ITS TINY! and I dont know how to blow it up :/


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is my entry, I decided to make it out of ducks! I am a massive collector of all different types of ducks, so I thought I'd grab the ones I could see and use them for my entry! c:


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Here is my entry, I decided to make it out of ducks! I am a massive collector of all different types of ducks, so I thought I'd grab the ones I could see and use them for my entry! c:



You and my dad would get along.
He has an army in the bathroom cupboard.


----------



## Juudai (Aug 10, 2014)

It's cake.






Four flavors (red velvet, strawberry, funfetti, blue velvet), combination of colored vanilla frosting & lemon frosting, between the second and third layer is crumbled Oreos.
Plenty of sprinkles. The outside lining is brownies.
//this was so fun to make omg


Spoiler: More Pictures































I don't know how it tastes. No heart to eat it.


----------



## Lassy (Aug 10, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> This took quite a while to build, but I had so much fun while doing so.  It measured just over 5.5 feet tall at the end. @_@
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wwoooooow! My fave so far! 
However, I am really scared for your nail polishes at the top xD


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 10, 2014)

Juudai said:


> It's cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god you did it I didn't think you would this is amazing​


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Juudai said:


> It's cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing.




​


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 10, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Wwoooooow! My fave so far!
> However, I am really scared for your nail polishes at the top xD



Aw, thank you!  The nail polishes fell over plenty of times; I'd definitely say that balancing them was the most difficult part of the assembly. XD


----------



## Juudai (Aug 10, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Oh my god you did it I didn't think you would this is amazing​


I said I wanted to make a cake
and dangit
I made a cake.
thank you Calla♥



WonderK said:


> Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.☆☆
I'd like to add that it tastes fabulous, too.
/we'll be eating cake for days.
(and actually it has too much frosting on some parts. It tastes pretty good, but maybe not fabulous.)


----------



## Mario. (Aug 11, 2014)

Juudai said:


> It's cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks yummy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Juudai said:


> It's cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faboolous O_O Gimme your cake! So sweet looking


----------



## Witch (Aug 11, 2014)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Here is my entry, I decided to make it out of ducks! I am a massive collector of all different types of ducks, so I thought I'd grab the ones I could see and use them for my entry! c:



Mamma mia ... his collection of ducks is perfect! His castle is a love 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Juudai said:


> It's cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vanilla, lemon, brownie.... 
You said the magic words. It's great


----------

